#ubuntu-us-md 2011-05-27
<billy_> hi
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-05-22
<cryptodan_laptop> Good evening, and I would like to let you all know that I have received my Masters of Science in Cyber Forensics
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<cryptodan_laptop> thank you
